# I'm getting these error codes SOLVED!!



## sonchey (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi,Guys.
Im getting the following error codes
17544/P1136/004406 - Fuel Trim: Bank 1 (Add): System too Lean
16891/P0507/001287 - Idle Control System RPM: Higher than Expected.
and now also 
17524/P1116/004374 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating Bank 1 Sensor 1: Open Circuit

Could the Lambda Failing cause the the other two codes? 17544/16891.

17544/16891 were present for a while but i couldnt find any vacuum leaks etc
I Did Replace The Maf With A reconditioned Bosch Unit.
Im gonna buy a Bosch Lambda ASAP, But where do i go from there?

car is running perfect apart from the occasional high idle 
Engine Management Light Is Doing My Head In!!!

Its A 2002 225 Bam


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Could be leaking/perished hoses on emission system or failing PCV valve. Hoses beneath inlet manifold.
Hoggy.


----------



## mcljot (Sep 20, 2015)

Feel below the inlet manifold and feel and squeeze the PCV hoses and give them a good jiggle around. Follow this network of hoses in all directions, like up towards the hockey puck.

A vacuum leak in these hoses will give you the fuel trim lean fault as well as your idle fault (ask me how I know!), but I'm not sure about the lambda fault. But it's much easier to check the PCV hoses and replace a couple than replace a lambda sensor. Your PCV valve could be inoperable as well (clogged). If you reach under the inlet manifold and feel all the hoses and there is gunk on them, there is likely a leak.


----------



## sonchey (Jun 5, 2015)

thanks guys
at least i know where to look
will have a look at it tomorrow


----------



## CollecTTor (Jan 17, 2014)

Lambda bank 1 sensor 1 open circuit = your primary (the important one) o2 sensor isn't functioning. Either the sensor has failed or the wiring is damaged or unplugged. Open circuit means just that. You need to fix this regardless of the other codes.


----------



## sonchey (Jun 5, 2015)

CollecTTor said:


> Lambda bank 1 sensor 1 open circuit = your primary (the important one) o2 sensor isn't functioning. Either the sensor has failed or the wiring is damaged or unplugged. Open circuit means just that. You need to fix this regardless of the other codes.


Bosch sensor being purchased in the morning 
many thanks


----------



## mcljot (Sep 20, 2015)

Where from?


----------



## sonchey (Jun 5, 2015)

mcljot said:


> Where from?


Euro car parts have a direct fit Bosch one. 
http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/c/A...bb59cbb9329c9f18fa913bb3355bf0b51e2afe&000210
I was gonna go for that. Or is that no good?


----------



## sonchey (Jun 5, 2015)

I tested the lambda voltage at the plug connector
It was 2.4 volts with ignition on. Shouldn't it be 12v with ignition on?


----------



## sonchey (Jun 5, 2015)

CollecTTor said:


> Lambda bank 1 sensor 1 open circuit = your primary (the important one) o2 sensor isn't functioning. Either the sensor has failed or the wiring is damaged or unplugged. Open circuit means just that. You need to fix this regardless of the other codes.





mcljot said:


> Feel below the inlet manifold and feel and squeeze the PCV hoses and give them a good jiggle around. Follow this network of hoses in all directions, like up towards the hockey puck.
> 
> A vacuum leak in these hoses will give you the fuel trim lean fault as well as your idle fault (ask me how I know!), but I'm not sure about the lambda fault. But it's much easier to check the PCV hoses and replace a couple than replace a lambda sensor. Your PCV valve could be inoperable as well (clogged). If you reach under the inlet manifold and feel all the hoses and there is gunk on them, there is likely a leak.


Update on the situation
replaced Lambda today
and on inspection of pcv hoses i found a hose clip missing!!!
the one ringed in pic.the hose was just pushed onto inlet manifold

not my doing i must add
i have put a hose clip on it
could that of been my problem?


----------



## mcljot (Sep 20, 2015)

The image isn't loading but yes could well have been your problem. See how it runs now


----------



## sonchey (Jun 5, 2015)

mcljot said:


> The image isn't loading but yes could well have been your problem. See how it runs now


**UPDATE**
Lambda Replaced For new Bosch 
17524/P1116/004374 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating Bank 1 Sensor 1: Open Circuit
code Is now gone so job done on that point.
as for..
17544/P1136/004406 - Fuel Trim: Bank 1 (Add): System too Lean
16891/P0507/001287 - Idle Control System RPM: Higher than Expected.

checked and replaced as required
pcv valve 
T piece
Breather Hose 06A103213F
New O-Ring and Pin
and 
Breather Hose 06A103213AK

all else was in ok condition no splits or marks at all
not blocked or gunked up
one way valve etc ok

car is now very responsive
pulls like a train

BUT 
damn CEL and code is back and still ticking over slightly high when engine is warm
not as bad as before tho

i have already replaced the MAF for a Bosch Refurb One

Where to now?
im thinking Fuel Regulator Valve


----------



## sonchey (Jun 5, 2015)

sonchey said:


> mcljot said:
> 
> 
> > The image isn't loading but yes could well have been your problem. See how it runs now
> ...


OMG finally found the problem!!!
the braided vacuum hose connected to the fuel pressure regulator was broken where it connects to the intake
manifold. 
very hard to spot i have looked in there a thousand times and not noticed it.
Thanks for the help everyone
she purrs like a kitten now :lol:


----------

